# G-Shock alternative?



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Is there another all-digital watch model that is as tough, fashionable, varied, and full-featured as the G-Shock?
The closest I've seen are some Timex Ironman models, but they've got horrid designs. Not to mention shock resistance (and probably water resistance) is nowhere as close as any G-Shock. No Atomic Solar models, either.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, G-Shocks are G-Shocks and no other watches offer the value G's do. As you mentioned Timex has a few similar models, but the designs aren't the best and shock/water resistance isn't on par with G-Shocks. You could always buy a Suunto (non solar and not atomic however) for around $300+, WR is only 30m on most models, however Suunto states you can swim and dive with it. But at that price I'd rather get a G-Shock. From Casio there's also the Protrek/Pathfinder series. The same features as a G-Shock, solar/atomic all that, pretty much the same shock resistance, most models WR at least 100m, prices range from $150 to as much as a bit more than $1000.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

The really hard part about your question are the words "tough" (_really_ hard to beat a G) and "fashionable" (YMMV).


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope, there isn´t. But there is cool gadgets on the suunto and on the protrek with a very sharp look also.


----------



## analogic (Mar 14, 2012)

There are some that can meet one or two of those criteria, but as a "total package", G-shock is the stuff. Having said that, G's can't do EVERYTHING. Try running a few miles or swimming a few laps with one - not as pleasant as an Ironman. But then, that's what they are designed for. And Gs are the best at what they are designed for.


----------



## CatherineM (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't need or want an alternative with the exception of the Protek maybe.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Competition brings forth innovation.

Casio monopolizing the 'digital watch' market with the G-Shocks is the reason why there are no significant new improvements/features in digital watches, imho.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

entropy96 said:


> Is there another all-digital watch model that is as tough, fashionable, varied, and full-featured as the G-Shock?
> The closest I've seen are some Timex Ironman models, but they've got horrid designs. Not to mention shock resistance (and probably water resistance) is nowhere as close as any G-Shock. No Atomic Solar models, either.












- Horrid design? I don't think so
- Shock resist? check
- Water resist (200m)? check
- Superior functions? check
- Superior strap? check
- Better price? check
- Solar? fortunately not

cheers


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

here's another timex ironman shock resistant:

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T5F821 Ironman 30-Lap Shock Resistant Watch: Timex: Watches

and here's one that has solar:

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T5J641 Ironman Solar Power SHOCK Resin Strap Watch: Timex: Watches


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

cal..45 said:


> - Horrid design? I don't think so
> - Shock resist? check
> - Water resist (200m)? check
> - Superior functions? check
> ...


Not horrid, I'll give you that. Kind of meh to me though.
Timex may have improved since I last used one, but their claims of shock resistance and water resistance were always over rated. Again, that was a while ago and maybe they are better these days.
I do think their larger LCDs and some of the functionality is a plus.
They look and feel cheap to me, so their pricing seems correct. This is part of why I mostly own screwback Gs though.

I will say that I wish some brand would step up and get Casio to make some better modules. They really don't seem to be getting better. In fact, from a basic usability standpoint I think almost all solar modules are worse than the basic 1545 module.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

What about the Seiko/Pulsar spoon watches? They got some cool designs - don't know how tough they are but normally a digital quartz watch is tough per se as it has no moving parts. And some of them have pretty amazing scrolling menues/screens which make a Casio look very old-fashioned.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
Spoon Spoon Ingot World Time Watch - Silver PBL019 at discount prices with FREE shipping.
If you want "fashionable" the Phosphorwatches might be worth a look. Or what about "Tokyo Flash"? Some of the Diesel digitals are also not too bad. Fossil also makes some neat digital watches.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Timex does the job differently. In some respects, better than CASIO. In other respects, not as much. I would like to see Timex step up to the plate and offer a beefier looking Ironman, one with a removable resin bezel. I'm seriously thinking of drafting up a prototype model in mind and send it off to them, see what they might think of it.


----------



## analogic (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the closest Timex gets to G-shock status. Shock-resist, 200 meter water-resist, solar, and all the good functions I like in a Timex: Amazon.com: Timex Men's T5J641 Ironman Solar Power SHOCK Resin Strap Watch: Timex: Watches












EDIT: Sorry, stockae92 already linked to this one above. Should have looked first. My bad.


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

Err... am I the only one that thinks the Timex watches look just plain awful? 

They remind me of the free watches I used to see in Happy Meals...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Lots of negative reviews on that Timex T5J641 Ironman. One guy complained of the Indiglo dying on him within 6 months. Three others suffered leaks with exposure to water that killed the module. And a bunch also reported getting fogged up crystals (from the inside). Yikes! Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

entropy96 said:


> Competition brings forth innovation.
> 
> Casio monopolizing the 'digital watch' market with the G-Shocks is the reason why there are no significant new improvements/features in digital watches, imho.


i don't think Casio has monopolized the digital watch market, they have just monopolized the really durable digital watch market. No other company has, or bothered to, out "G" a G-Shock.


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sedi said:


> What about the Seiko/Pulsar spoon watches? They got some cool designs - don't know how tough they are but normally a digital quartz watch is tough per se as it has no moving parts.
> Spoon Spoon Ingot World Time Watch - Silver PBL019 at discount prices with FREE shipping.


Yikes, that spoon watch dies above 122' F! Leave it in your car one time in the Southeast US and it's finished  Not to mention if you took it to war in the desert...


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

entropy96 said:


> Is there another all-digital watch model that is as tough, fashionable, varied, and full-featured as the G-Shock?
> The closest I've seen are some Timex Ironman models, but they've got horrid designs. Not to mention shock resistance (and probably water resistance) is nowhere as close as any G-Shock. No Atomic Solar models, either.


DW290


----------



## deadmeadow (Mar 24, 2012)

G-shock.. Alternative..


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Even though I would not steer away from a G for a tough watch, I have to say that those Timex however not great looking are not exactly fugly either.


----------



## analogic (Mar 14, 2012)

Eh, it gets the job done ;-)


----------



## pankaj kumar (Dec 23, 2021)

In my research, I found some alternative for G-Shock watches is as follow.


*Casio Pro Trek *
*Suunto Core*
*Timex Ironman *
*Luminox EVO Navy SEAL *
*Swatch Chronograph*
You can check the full list of G-Shock alternative watches here


----------



## nikonad (Jan 1, 2011)

No.


----------

